# Shotgun Shell Pen



## Vern Tator (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, my barber moved his shop last year and has had a hard time making it at the new location. I thought that since he is a bird hunter I would do a shot gun shell pen ( form pennstate industries) for him. I am moderately pleased with the outcome, but what an education. I needed a 9/16" hole, so I searched out a Colt Maxicut bit for it. I bored the hole and the tube wouldn't fit. Around and around I went, finally talked to another turner at last nights turning meeting. He told me that Colt bits are often under sized. The $35 bit was .015 undersized!!! I finally bought a $4.05 cheapo and bored the hole which worked.
The shell portion is dyed holly, I used red, because the last time i had a shotgun shell it was red. The lower part is Walnut because most gun stocks are.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice job. I like the red holly with walnut, nice contrast.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2014)

I like that! Wonder how hard it would be to put the Winchester AA logo on the cap with my laser.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 11, 2014)

Nicely done and very well finished. Handsome pen, a real keeper


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice looking pen. Thanks for sharing the info cuz this is a kit I would like to do eventually!


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 11, 2014)

That is a really nice looking pen. He is going to love it.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2014)

Vern, the "brand" or label means nothing. Even when the Chinese-labeled items sport the metric "equivalent", you should know it doesn't mean much if you need precision. Actually it means nothing at all. 

Beautiful work ....


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice combination with the red dyed Holly and Walnut.
Well done.

Les


----------

